# Beautiful Houses of the world



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

^^
These are something!!! They do know how to live in Russia - those spoiled rich :lol::lol::lol::lol:. Good Job Shizo


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

There is a quartier in the center of Madrid (in front of the skyscrapers and with the typical massive european quartiers around it) called El Viso. It's an architectural experiment of the 30's following the racionalist style (Gropius, Le Corbusier style..)made by spanish architects, but sith those houses there are older houses of the typical european style as in american is known.
So, while in America the architects created houses copyng the old european style (except some like Wright), in Europe there were a boom of the new architectural forms and the experimentation.

Pics of a little part of the quartier, there are not many racionalist here, because most of them are in the north area, and i was in the south.... 









The blue line is El viso quartier, and i visited the blue area


zazo said:


> La colonia de El Viso es un barrio creado a comienzos del siglo XX en lo que era el norte de Madrid, fuera de toda conglomeración urbana y a semejanza de los numerosos desarrollos urbanísticos independientes y de baja densidad que se hacían en la ciudad (Metropolitano, Manzanares, Renfe, Periodistas, El Viso...)
> Lo más llamativo de esta zona es su situación, en el centro de la ciudad, al otro lado de la zona financiera de Azca, a lo largo de la Castellana en su lado este, con paradas de metro, edificios financieros, pegado al Bernabeu, el CSIC, decenas de embajadas etc.
> Supone un contraste muy denso de los rascacielos vecinos a las casas y palacetes de la zona, aún así no es el barrio más caro, ni el más interesante, ni el más distinguido ni nada por el estilo, guarda una colección de viviendas unifamiliares racionalistas muy variada, de las primeras de España, como adaptación de la arquitectura del movimiento moderno imperante en el momento, así se pueden ver obras muy relacionadas con el estilo de Gropius, Corbu, Loos, aparte de los típicos palacios afrancesados y revival.
> 
> ...






zazo said:


>





zazo said:


> Calle privada:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Ushuaia, Argentina














































And this is the most beautiful bus stop I have ever seen:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Some in Sao Paulo - Brazil


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Sao Paulo - Brazil




1-










2-










3-










4-










5-










6-










7-










8-










9-










10-










11-


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Some more in Sao Paulo - BRazil


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Moorestown, NJ, USA*


----------



## BOSS (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.besthousedesign.net/

I like this site


----------



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

Largest home in the world
Biltmore Estate, Asheville, North Carolina, United States


----------



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

view from NYC condo


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Surely the largest home in the world would be Windosr castle, if not then some other royal (worldwide) residence.


----------



## class_aladin (Aug 22, 2008)

*Bucharest-near Gradina Icoanei*

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/6194/pelangagradinaicoaneila7.jpg


----------



## class_aladin (Aug 22, 2008)

*Bucharest-near Gradina Icoanei*


----------



## artursiwy91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Moszna in Upper Silesia, In this palace lived family Tiele-Winckler.


----------



## artursiwy91 (Jan 24, 2007)

"Dom Aatrialny" designed by Robert Konieczny in Opole in Upper Silesia


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Wonderful idea for a thread 

I want this house :cheers:



JohnFlint1985 said:


>


----------



## Igor007 (Aug 4, 2008)

All of you guys. Amazing photos. A+++++ photography.
I wish I had a good camera. Thanks for the hours of drooling.


----------

